# Cory Catfish



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello,

Could you please advise which exactly Cory Catfish (so many options of them) to add as an algae eater. I have tank about 1 month, is it too early to add? Are they safe in regards to tail nipping safety? How many should be in a tank (1, 2?).

Thank you!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Cories are not algae eaters, they are omnivores meaning they need a meaty diet. How big is the tank? And it is best to wait a couple of months for the tank to be established.


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

susankat said:


> Cories are not algae eaters, they are omnivores meaning they need a meaty diet. How big is the tank? And it is best to wait a couple of months for the tank to be established.


Thank you much for the reply! The tank is 29G. What I have to add as an old food eater, algae eater fish? I also have moss balls in the tank :fish-in-bowl:
Please advise:fish5:


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

What about Otos?? I heard they actually are algae eaters, I don't have any, but I was thinking about getting some because they look cool. I think you have to wait tho till the tank is setup for a couple months tho.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Corys.are cool I have 12 and they kick it all the time. You want atleast 4, and they dont eat algea, nerite snails do pretty.good as long as it's not overgrown algea


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello philly. You've gotten most of the information on Corydoras (cat fish). They're very peaceful, good for a tank with a lot of different peaceful fish, but like most tropicals, they need a lot of swimming room. I don't keep them in a tank less than 30 gallons and stock one for every five gallons of tank water. They do best with other corries. 

I feed mine a little frozen brine shrimp and different kinds of algae and other wafers. The rest of their diet comes from a varied diet I feed my Fancy Guppies. Corries can live a long time under the right condtions. Mine have seen quite a number of my Guppy generations come and go. 

These little guys are very good about keeping the bottom of your tank clean, because they usually cruise the tank bottom looking for uneaten food, but in a second they can swim to the top for a gulp of air and then go back down. They're very active at night and I feed them wafers after the lights go out, so they get their share of the food.

Good choice.

B


----------



## philly7 (Apr 15, 2011)

BBradbury said:


> Hello philly. You've gotten most of the information on Corydoras (cat fish). They're very peaceful, good for a tank with a lot of different peaceful fish, but like most tropicals, they need a lot of swimming room. I don't keep them in a tank less than 30 gallons and stock one for every five gallons of tank water. They do best with other corries.
> 
> I feed mine a little frozen brine shrimp and different kinds of algae and other wafers. The rest of their diet comes from a varied diet I feed my Fancy Guppies. Corries can live a long time under the right condtions. Mine have seen quite a number of my Guppy generations come and go.
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I have 3 cories in my tank, but its a 36gallon. I agree, they need plenty of room to move around, sometimes I think even my 36gallon is too cramped for my corys. They are very active and most the day I can see them dancing on the front glass. I often watch them as they hover around the bottom and they do a great job of picking up loose worms and other flakes that my other fish have left behind.

I have only owned mine for about a week, but they are quickly becoming one of my favorite fish in the tank.


----------

